# How do you get sloppy furniture?



## rubyy (Sep 11, 2013)

Because I seriously don't wanna spend like 10m bells on a set. Even though I want it so badly. Is there a way to get it naturally in the game?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2013)

I think you can get it from police station(not sure tho).


----------



## EniracY (Sep 11, 2013)

I know Benjamin the lazy dog has some Sloppy furniture. Sometimes the furniture will pop up in ReTail or in the lost and found at the Police Station, but I think that's quite uncommon. Hence why people pay such high prices for it.
I paid 7 million for my set xD


----------



## Rendra (Sep 11, 2013)

Villagers will put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Sometimes you might find it at the lost&found in the Police Station (but I haven't found any there yet). Have been playing since June 9th and have gotten 5 pieces so far, but I do have 2 towns/games, so I double my chances. I buy anything that is up for sale at Re-Tail and pick up each item that is in the lost&found everyday, so there is more of a chance that something good might show up. Other than that, I don't think there is anyway to get the Sloppy stuff to show up (or the Cardboard pieces).


----------



## Amphibian (Sep 11, 2013)

So far I have managed to get a whopping one piece of this set (from Marshal who I no longer have), never seen any of these items at my Police Station...

Maybe I should try to get Benjamin to move into my town.


----------



## brockbrock (Sep 11, 2013)

I had Benjamin but I don't think I ever actually saw the inside of his house... I wish I had known he had sloppy furniture because I let him go. xD


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 11, 2013)

I found a few pieces in Retail, and sometimes a villager will sell to you - unfortunately, that was not the case with Mott. Sometimes you might find people willing to trade it, but it doesn't happen very often, as people prefer selling it as they can make a massive profit on it, unfortunately.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 11, 2013)

I got the table I have from Re-Tail. You can catalog it later tonight if you would like


----------



## Nojiko (Sep 11, 2013)

Does a villager have to already have sloppy items in their home to put them up for sale in Re-Tail? Because I've had the game since release and have yet to see any in Re-Tail or the police station, and no one in my town has sloppy furniture.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Sep 12, 2013)

Nojiko said:


> Does a villager have to already have sloppy items in their home to put them up for sale in Re-Tail? Because I've had the game since release and have yet to see any in Re-Tail or the police station, and no one in my town has sloppy furniture.



No. I've seen villagers that have never had any sloppy things put them up at re-tail. And the one I had (Iggly) who had sloppy furniture never put any up for sale, so I don't think there's any kind of connection.


----------



## Rafflesia (Sep 12, 2013)

I have never seen a single piece of furniture in the Police Station and I've had NL since November.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 12, 2013)

Graham has the stereo, I'm sending him things in the hopes that he replaces it and sells at Re-Tail or gives me it!!


----------



## EniracY (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep sending Benjamin things but he refuses to recycle his Sloppy furniture (not that I want it now). I think Benjamin is being very anti-recycling


----------



## brandikay (Sep 12, 2013)

I've gotten my 3 pieces (woo~) from Retail and from people who don't have the furniture at all.


----------



## Mookie (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Because I seriously don't wanna spend like 10m bells on a set. Even though I want it so badly. Is there a way to get it naturally in the game?



I got the table from ReTail in the first week playing and the wallpaper a week later. I had hopes of making the set, but now it's been three months with nothing else. I saw a complete sloppy room through streetpass and bought the set since I liked it so much. 

I think I still have the extra table or wall.

Rubyy, PM me and I'll give it to you for free.


----------



## th8827 (Feb 6, 2014)

I noticed some mis-information/confusion here, so I'll clear it up.

It randomly shows up in Re-Tail. It does not have anything to do with whether the villager owns it or not.

As such, always keep at least one slot open in Re-Tail to give it a chance to spawn.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

I paid 2mil for my set =x look for seller who sell it in lower price than 10mil~ that is crazy!!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

I got a sloppy carpet from Re-tail.


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 6, 2014)

Villagers can put sloppy furniture up for sale in Re-Tail regardless of whether or not they've ever actually owned any. This is fairly rare - my sister and I have each had it happen only once, and we've both been playing since the release date.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know if this would be helpful or not, but if you mail a villager a seashell, they're more often going to put up furniture for sale


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

i've had the sloppy tv in retail before i knew what it was, lol...,,, the best way to get it is by buying it from a villager with it while visiting their house (benjamin, marshal etc) but if you don't have any villagers with the furniture you can only wait for it to appear in retail or the police station, which might take a longggg time ;;
i have gotten a few pieces myself, one from retail and the rest (like 3 or four?) from buying them from my villagers' houses..


----------



## laineybop (Feb 25, 2016)

I've had at least 3 full sets worth of Sloppy furniture show up in my ReTail. I've gone through 10 or 11 cycles towns & I just kept clearing out ReTail & the pieces would show up once a week or so.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 26, 2016)

I've been given a few pieces from BFF villagers who randomly visit my house.


----------



## arbra (Apr 26, 2016)

I have never seen sloppy furniture in retail or the police station.  I ended up buying mine off this site - way easier, but then I am also a little impatient


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Once bluebear put up a sloppy lamp and im not really sure if it camr directly from inside her house. Id try to get villagers off of the trading plaza who have it! Which you could easily google. I've had my main town for 3 years and never found one piece besides the lamp lol


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Sloppy items can come from all villagers.  It's in their inventory.  Tutu in my main town put a sloppy clock up for sale at retail.
The best way to get sloppy items is to clear out retail and keep buying the item the villagers put up.  Don't do this if you care about their houses.  They will start selling their items in their house and one day the sloppy items or cardboard items will appear.

I did this in a spare town where I don't speak to the villagers and the 10 haven't moved since I started the game.  I've got a sloppy piece once a week.  If it slowed down than I stayed away from retail on Saturday/Sunday.  Dropped by on Monday to find another piece.  Completed full sets of the Sloppy and cardboard.  Lost count on how many wall/floors I have.


----------

